# Living in Idaho Falls



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone out there living or have lived in Idaho Falls? How is it? I'm interviewing for a job there. Any info would be great!


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Population is about 50% Mormon. Really limits dating for singles.

The town is clean, light traffic and generally affordable.

the paddling community seems weak, Pocatello is much better. 

lots of engineers and nuclear industry types.

overall good outdoor access within 1-2 hours. not great in 30 minutes


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Mormons everywhere, even more so than in Utah. Otherwise, its pretty sweet, especially if you're into trout fishing. Good whitewater options within reasonable distance. Snake River, Grey's River, Fall's River, Black Canyon of the Bear River, Mesa Falls, Bitch Creek and Gros Ventre River all within two hours drive. Central Idaho and Payette system is not much further.


----------



## Dustin Judd (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah don't move there, the Mormons will have you converted and living a life so full of joy and happiness that you won't even miss boating on Sundays. Sounds terrible to me! Not really though.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

If there was the perfect whitewater town but half the adults insisted on believing in Santa I think I still might go for it. if they wanted to behead you for not believing in santa I would stay the heck out. I am sure there is some discrimination towards non-mormons but certainly nothing to worry about. try to get a feel for this during your job-interview especially.


----------



## Jake D (Jul 7, 2009)

Grew up there. I wouldn't say there was discrimination towards non-Mormons, but it limited the social opportunities. Has semi-close access to some of the more beautiful places on earth - Tetons, Central Idaho, Yellowstone. Always seemed easy to get away from people.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

fiya79 said:


> Pocatello is much better.


O-man that aint saying much now is it? 

I lived in Pokie for a couple years. The Portneuf was the first river I ever kayaked. We put in near Lava hot springs and floated cow pastures. ISU pool is where I learned to roll. back in the day; the Elk in the zoo were the best part of town! :razz:

PS: I disagree with limited social opportunities. every girl it meet wanted to "save my sole" just play along and you'll have a great time!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't really know too much about Idaho Falls, but I will say that pretty much every time I drive through the section of I-15 between Pocatello and Idaho Falls, it seems like the wind is always blowing snow across the road in Idaho Falls and Pocatello is usually dry, less windy, and a bit warmer. I think the access to good skiing would be better in Idaho Falls. After you drive north from Pocatello, the landscape opens up and it the wind cuts into you. To put in perspective, I thought the winter was fairly mild in Helena, Montana. When I would head south toward Idaho Falls, it always felt bitterly cold because of the wind.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

I.F. has good access to Jackson and Taghee for skiing but the local hill is not great. Pebble Creek out of Pocatello is a much better local hill.

I too took ISU kayak classes and later taught there.

Pocatello river access is basically an hour longer drive for everything. But Pocatello is in a valley and is protected from the wind and has about a 2 week extension on both ends of the growing season for gardens and such over I.F. 
I.F. is windy but not crazy cold. go 20 more mile north and it drops temps 10 more degrees and wind up 20mph higher.

Overall the Mormon factor isn't that big of a deal. I have been in and out of the club. No noticeable difference to me. Though I am clean cut and thus people assume I am Mormon.

Overall if the job is good and the pay is decent it is a great town for the outdoors.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Wind in SE Idaho? Surely you jest. 

flya - is it true you have to get stomped out?


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

*I call bull puckey!*

I was born into a Mormon family and quit "the church" at the ripe age of 11 years old. I have lived in Utah for most of my life. I have also lived in Victor ID and shopped and dined in Idaho Falls. Mormons are great people and usually make great neighbors. Sure they don't drink (like I am doing right this moment) but the majority are still good people. Most of them want the same things we all want. I've met my fair share of judgmental Mormons, but I have also experienced this with other religions and lifestyles. Don't worry one bit about the Mormons, they are not an issue. 

As a proud Utahn, I truley dislike Mormon bashing. Sure they impose government on certain people at the same time they proclaim needing less government, however I know groups in the Bible Belt that do the same. What about other groups trying to push their beliefs on somebody else. Can you name a few?

As a baptized ex-Mormon, I would advise shaking their hands and letting them know you are not interested. Offer the missionairies and/or home teachers some Coke. They will still be the first ones to run to your aid when a tree falls into your home, or you are broke down at a stop light.

As for the social opportunities, I don't have a valid opinion. I've been married long enough that I wear sweats on Friday night and take 10 minutes searching for a movie on Netflix that I haven't seen.


Sincerely,

TDA
Salt Lake City, UT
former resident of:
Tooele, UT
Cedar City, UT
Grand Junction, CO
Victor, ID


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Mormon folks are generally nice people that I admire for their caring and generous mentality. They're also the most successful socialist organization in America, even if they don't know it.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

A have a friend who lives in Pokie, and he often goes shopping in IF because it has a better selection. I know ISU has an active theater dept. if you're in to cultural pursuits. Otherwise, they are both small-medium size towns that are fairly close to lots of outdoor activities. I'm sure night life can be found if you look and network with folks. IF is really close for a Southfork Snake weekend float & fish, or an Alpine Canyon whitewater run (just go mid week to stay sane).

As for the predominant religion.... I moved from Florida to Utah 25 years ago. I've found the Mormons to be friendly and neighborly folks. As tanderson pointed out above, they will be there for you if you need help. My neighbors know that I am an active member of another church, and they have always been respectful of that.

If you have a good job opportunity in IF, I'd go for it and see what happens. I know my friend loves Pokie. He's not a big city kind of guy, and he loves to get out and hike, fish, cross country ski, and run rivers.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

For the record- I didn't have to be stomped out. 

I simply let them know a few of the things that I enjoy doing for fun and they kindly helped me close that chapter in my life quietly.

And finally I agree that Mormons make great neighbors and friends. I did the whole mission thing. when they now knock on my door I have sympathy for them. I offer them a nice non-caffeinated beverage and a rest if they want it. I open with 'I am ex-Mormon and nothing is going to change that. now how about the (weather, sports, local news)...'


----------



## swp123 (Jun 21, 2008)

My experience there was thirty years ago, but having said that, at the time their was a very active outdoor community. Because part of the population is the transient engineer and scientist folks that work at INEL, it has a much more cosmopolitan feel than it would if it were just the agricultural hub that it started as. We could leave our doors unlocked, and felt very safe. Access to boating, fishing, skiing, climbing etc. is amazing. My wife taught at an elementary school in Rexburg, 30 minutes north, where she did feel some of the anti non-Mormon sentiment, but made some great friends both Mormon and non. I didn't feel much of that myself as a carpenter, but did see it occasionally. It's not New York City, but then, it's not New York City, if you know what I mean. We had a great 3 years there, and often wondered why we moved. Would have to agree with the previous statement on a single person there. Take your own significant other!


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

I was there last weekend. If you move there, learn how to base jump.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

That is twin falls


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

I, too, grew up there. One of my brothers still lives there; he does some boating but is more a skier and mountain climber. The Idaho Alpine club was quite active then (Dad's stories of the club raft are pretty dire) and may yet be. I think Lanny Benson is on this list, and my brothers think he's great to boat with.
If it's a good job, there are worse places to be. There has been a sort of derail on the Mormon thing on here. We weren't Mormon, there was some discrimination and weekly missionary visits (he really shouldn't have stuck his foot in the door. That door was heavy.) but that was the 70s. There are lots of athiests, agnostics, Catholics, Lutherans, Unitarians, etc. Also folks who worship good white water. Not a problem.
Do folks still practice kayak rolls on the forebay?


----------

